# How is life going?



## Setwale_Charm

Merhaba!! Is there any adopted equivalent in Turkish for the English "how is you life going?"


----------



## valo__fan

Of course! We use it in daily speech:
"Hayat nasıl gidiyor?"


----------



## littledragon

Setwale_Charm said:


> Merhaba!! Is there any adopted equivalent in Turkish for the English "how is you life going?"



"*H*ow is you life going?" seems wrong. It should be, "*H*ow is your life going?".

It means "Hayat nasıl gidiyor?" in Turkish*.*


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Sorry, a typo, of course.
 Cok tesekkür ederim...


----------



## /.:TürK:.\

Nasıl gidiyor ( spoken : nası gidiyo ) is more common in daily language.it means how its going or smthng.


----------



## ferouzeh

what about " ne var?  ne yok? "  can one  say it and in which circumstances?


----------



## Asr

Yes, you can say that, pretty similar to "how is life going". Just another informal way of asking if someone has any news.


----------



## Volcano

ferouzeh said:


> what about " ne var?  ne yok? "  can one  say it and in which circumstances?



_*What's up*_


----------



## legokcen

What's up is also like:

Ne Haber?
"What's the news?"
Pronounced "naaber?" for short.


----------



## Tunca

"naber?" "ne var, ne yok?" both = "wassup?"


----------



## Tranquillity

ne var, ne yok  = what is there, what is not there  but it makes more sense in Turkish =D


----------

